# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  أشعار أعجبتنى

## د. حورية البدرى

تمر بنا أشعار تعجبنا 00 وقد نحب أن يشاركنا الأصدقاء أشعارنا الجميلة 00
وهذه دعوة لأن يكتب كل منّا شيئا واحدا من مجموعات الأشعار التى أعجبتنا فى كل مشاركة 00 أى قصيدة أو بيت شعر فى كل مرّة 00

وأبدأ أنا بقصيدة أحمد مطر ( شاعر عراقى اضطهد بسبب ما يكتب وهاجر الى لندن ) 00

بطولة 000000(شعر : أحمد مطر )---
---------
هذه خمسة أبيات كخمسين مقال ، هى أقصى مايقال
والذى يسأل عن معنى سطورى ، يجد المعنى مذابا فى السؤال
قال أمسكت بلص يارجال
قيل أحضره، فقال حمله يهلكنى
قيل دعه وتعال ، قال حاولت ولكن هو لايتركنى 0

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

وتسألين : ما الذى يغويك خارج الحدود
وتسألين : ما الذى
يبعث فيك الحلم والشرود
وتسألين 00 تسألين
ويدمع السؤال فوق وجهك الحزين
0000000000
فأعترف :
حلمت كى أغيّر الوجود
بكيت كى أضحك ياحبيبتى
هاجرت
كى أعود

-------- للشاعر : فرانسوا باسيلى
--------- نيويورك

----------


## ابن البلد

أشعار فعلا جميله 

بس هل فرانسوا باسيلى 
 عربي أم أنك أستطعتي أن تترجمي أشعارة بالأسلوب الراقي هذا المتناسق 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

0000
مالت على النخيل
الشمس ثم غابت
وأطبق الظلام فوق الوادى
لكنها من قبل أن تميل
أهدت الىّ وعدها الجميل
أن لايطول الليل والعويل

---- شعر : فرانسوا باسيلى
--
وهو عربى - ومن أسلوبه قد يكون مصريا - فى نيويورك كما جاء مع الأشعار 00 وهى من نظمه الرائع 0

شكرا ابن البلد الأصيل

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

من ديوان " مسافر فى التاريخ "
للشاعر : محمد احمد العزب

" عددت مدائنى 00 ألفا 00
وغابت قريتى منها 00
فكانت كلها 00 منفى !! "

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

هدية 

بسمة فى فجر عيد
وردة ذات عبير
بلبلا يصدح جذلان سعيد
اهدنيها
لاتقل 00 تلك هدايا
انها شئ صغير
انما ينعش حبى
ذلك الشئ الصغير 

----------------
للشاعرة : أسمى طوبى
----------الرابية - لبنان

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

لكننا 00 
وآه من قسوتها " لكننا " 00
لأنها تقول فى حروفها الملفوفة المشتبكة
بأننا ننكر ما خلّفت الأيام فى نفوسنا
نود لو نخلعه
نود لو ننساه
نود لو نعيده لرحم الحياه 

شعر : صلاح عبد الصبور

----------


## ابن البلد

مشاء الله
فعلا شعر رائع

و فعلا عجبني 
و غريبه أن يكون فرانسوا باسيلى  عربي  ::eek::  
بس فعلا أشعار رائعه مختارة

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

ونمد حبل الأمنيات لكى يصيد الشمس من عليائها

حتى لنطمح أن نقسّم نورها قطعا على أحبابنا

ونعيد ما طمر الزمان ، وأخلفت عدة السنين


------ شعر : صلاح عبد الصبور

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

" ماكانتش تحب اللون الباهت
ماكانتش تحب الميّه الفاتره 00 وكانت
لما بتكره 00 تكره موت
واما تحب 00 تحب صبابا
واما بتحزن تبقى ربابه
واما بتفرح يبقى الفرح على البوابه
كانت زى الشمس 00 وكانت
لما بتغضب 00 تبقى مهابه " 000

شعر : زكى عمر

----------


## ابن مصر

جميل منك هذا 
اختي العزيزة
كل كلامك شعر في شعر

ممتازززززززززززززز
بس انت اية اللي شاغلك 
عنا  هذة الايام
للعل المناع  خير
واحشنا  كلامك السكر
ياريت متحرمنش منة 
كتير  - ارجوكي
اخيك في اللة عماد الدين
فاكرني  -ابن مصر

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

أخى عماد / ابن مصر

فى كل صباح جديد 00
عندما أمحو من ذاكرتى كل الأشياء السيئة 00
وعندما أنسى - أو أتجاهل تماما - كل الناس السيئين 00
وعندما أتذكر كل الأشياء الطيبة 00
وعندما أتذكر الأخيار من الناس 00
أجدك على رأسهم 00

وأتذكّر أغنية عبد الحليم  من أشعار صلاح جاهين ( بستان الاشتراكية ) 00
وهى هنا اشتراكية الخير والصحبة الخيّرة الطيبة 00

------- أختك
------ د0 حورية ::

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

لو كل كلب عوى ألقمته حجرا ******* لأصبح الصخر مثقالا بدينار !!!

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

[shdw]حطمت قطر حبي فوق صخرة سكوتك[/shdw] 
[shdw]اتكلمي يا حبيبتي قبل ما قطر حبي يفوتك[/shdw] 

[shdw]دي انتفاضة قلبي صرخة سكوت[/shdw] 
[shdw]وانتفاضتك ارضك اطفال بتموت[/shdw] 

[shdw]اتكلمي يا حبيبتي [/shdw] 

[shdw]يا قــدس إتكلمي [/shdw]

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

كلام جميل ......... بس قرأته فوق الخمس مرات ...... علشان أوصل للمعنى.

فهمتني ؟


علشان القدس تهمني ........قلت إلي على لساني ...... وما همني
علشان القدس في دمي ......... جرحت نفسي ......... أحرر دمي
علشان القدس في عيني ........... مش محتاجه أكحل عيني ...... 
علشان القدس حضري و مستقبلي ...........تاريخ القدس بيحيني


الكلام إلي فوق ده ..... جه على بالي ....يعني مش عايزه عليه نقد .... :D 




:D

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لا يجوز للانسان ان ينقد احاسيس انسان ؟؟؟

ولكن اتمني من جميع اعضاء المنتدي والمنتديات المجاورة عدم رفع القبعة انحناء لاحساسك فقط ؟؟؟؟
بل اتمني ان يكون احساسهم مثل احساسك

----------


## summar

الشعر اللى هختاره من شعراء المهجر بس مش فاكرة بالضبط اسمه
رتلى ياطير الحانك فى هذى السفوح..
هوذا الليل وقد اهرم يمشي كالكسيح..
هوذا الفجر وهارياه فى الوادى تفوح..
ياله طفلا..على ارجوحة الافق يلوح

----------


## ابن البلد

^^للرفع^^

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

لشاعرٍ غير معروف:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

مالا يكون فلا يكون بحيلةٍ=أبداً و ما هو كائنٌ سيكونُ
سيكون ما هو كائنٌ في وقته=و أخو الجهالة دائماً مغبونُ[/poem]

----------


## lolobasha

كيف ظننتي اني اخونك 
                     لست اخونكي يا حمقاء
وكلامك عن انثي غيرك
                 اعشقها زيفا ورياء
أقسم ان هواكي قداسه
                  أقسم ان رضاكي سياسه
    وانا كنت من النشطاء

----------

